# Someone parking in my space



## Klesser (12 Jun 2008)

Hi all Im looking on opinions on how to deal with someone else parking in my space. I am renting a house with a parking space. I paid extra rent for this space as even though I dont drive I want it for visitors. The spaces are clearly marked with the house number. This is a small estate with mostly houses but there are a few apartments close to me. They do not have parking spaces but there is plenty of spaces anyone can use further up in the estate.
Recently there is car, well a SUV to be exact always parked in my space. It is starting to really annoy me. I would have no problem if it was just during the day or for a few minutes but its always there and now my visitors are having to find other places to park. What would be the best way to approach this person? I feel like norris from corrie always looking out my window to try and find out who owns the car! Would it be reasonable to put a traffic cone in my space? And if I do find the owner can I just ask them not too park in space because it is my property? 
Thank you


----------



## Happy Girl (12 Jun 2008)

Me, being the big brave Happy Girl would leave a polite note on the car windscreen just stating that this is a private parking space and I would appreciate if they could park elsewhere. To be fair the driver may just see this spot vacant every time s/he comes in and has assumed that nobody "owns" it.


----------



## Flax (12 Jun 2008)

This happened to me in my apartment block.

I left a note saying "DO NOT PARK HERE AGAIN" under their wiper and they never parked there again.


----------



## addob (12 Jun 2008)

I agree with the other posters, leaving a note on the windscreen has been effective for me, I can understand how annoying this can me.

Good luck, most people woudl probably have seen the spot frequently occupied and just thought it was vacant.

ad


----------



## Staples (12 Jun 2008)

Failing that, your idea of a traffic cone would be a good one.  It confirms that the space hasn't been abandoned whilst also allowing your visitors reasonably easy access.


----------



## square1 (12 Jun 2008)

I had this situation as I often dont use my space and the same car kept parking in mine. I left a note saying

'Hi I'm not sure if your aware but there is allocated parking in our estate. This is the space allocated to my apartment. If you contact the management company they can let you know your space number or possibly sort it out for us if they have double allocated the space'


That way I wasn't being aggressive but clearly pointing out the fact that it was my space without causing offence! Neighbours can be funny things and esp in apartment living it's not worth having enemys!


----------



## so-crates (12 Jun 2008)

Similar situation. I just mentioned it to the person concerned and asked them not to park there as it was my space even if I didn't have a car and it wasn't available for all comers. Other person was perfectly reasonable and now parks in their own parking space. It can be hard to say it but it is important to.


----------



## Hillsalt (12 Jun 2008)

I had a similar problem. I typed up an official looking note in bold letters on A4 page and taped it to the driver's door window. 

The text said:

*THIS SPACE IS RESERVED FOR THE OCCUPIER OF APARTMENT XXX .
PLEASE DO NOT PARK HERE AGAIN OR THE MANAGEMENT COMPANY 
WILL REMOVE THE VEHICLE WITHOUT NOTICE*


Worked first time and others have done similar.


----------



## oilpainting (13 Jun 2008)

our management compant set up a clamping system to make it quite serious... we are a bit reluctant to call the clampers but we have been using the note system-which has worked but a few are ignoring the notes and continuing to park there...the problem was that people who moved in first wanted to park closer to their homes so took the closest spot and feel they should be able to keep it...

but there are allocated numbers... we find when one person parks in anothers spot it has a knock on effect and everyone starts to park is the next open one-so the clampers may have to be called if people dont sort out their own spot,i wold never park in anyones spot evem if ours was taken??...

can get messy but trying to be polite about it at first was the best way....but now if no-one listens then i think its good to have the clamping option to sort it out...


----------



## gebbel (13 Jun 2008)

Klesser said:


> Would it be reasonable to put a traffic cone in my space?



Most definitely.



> And if I do find the owner can I just ask them not too park in space because it is my property?



Ask him not to use the space as you are renting the house and space together, and you require the space for friends and family. That's all. Do it today!


----------



## Klesser (13 Jun 2008)

Hi thanks for your replys.  There is no managment company as of yet the estate is still with the builders.  
Right so I guess I will leave a note.  Nearly left one yesterday but I chickened out.  Im such a wimp!  But In all fairness I checked out the price of the car and if he/she could afford that then they should have bought somewhere with private parking


----------



## so-crates (13 Jun 2008)

Honestly Klesser, I know that notes might be easier because you don't have to say it to the persons face but I would approach them in person first. At the end of the day you are not being in any way unreasonable and it is easier to ignore a note. Perhaps they will turn out to be apologetic instead of offended, chances are they noticed it was empty and decided to chance it in the hopes that no-one would say anything to them. Can't understand why everyone is so inclined to start with notes to their neighbours instead of speaking to them.


----------



## Colblimp (13 Jun 2008)

Easy solution to this: buy a cheap clamp and stick it on one of his wheels - he won't park there again!


----------

